# Nikon D7000 Vs. Nikon D7100



## timarp000 (Jul 19, 2013)

What are the differences between the D7000 and D7100. I was looking to buy the D7100 and I found an amazing deal on the D7000! So what are the main differences? Which do I buy?


----------



## greybeard (Jul 19, 2013)

Well, the most obvious one is 24mp vs 16mp.  This is a real difference but can only be realized with the best glass.  I doubt the  18-105, that is pretty much standard issue, can take advantage of the mp differences.  However primes like the 35mm 1.8, 50mm 1.8 80mm 1.8 and macro lenses should show you a real difference.  The other differences are in the number of focus points and some other minor improvements.  I have the D7000 and love it and I don't think the D7100 is enough of an upgrade for me to jump however, if I didn't already have a D7000, I would go for the D7100.  (jmho)


----------



## timarp000 (Jul 19, 2013)

greybeard said:


> Well, the most obvious one is 24mp vs 16mp.  This is a real difference but can only be realized with the best glass.  I doubt the  18-105, that is pretty much standard issue, can take advantage of the mp differences.  However primes like the 35mm 1.8, 50mm 1.8 80mm 1.8 and macro lenses should show you a real difference.  The other differences are in the number of focus points and some other minor improvements.  I have the D7000 and love it and I don't think the D7100 is enough of an upgrade for me to jump however, if I didn't already have a D7000, I would go for the D7100.  (jmho)



These are the Lenses I plan to buy :
Nikon 18-105mm VR
Nikon 70-300mm VR
Nikon 85mm Macro VR

I shoot mostly macro. Some Wildlife and Landscapes aswell... If you want to see my photographs and Judge which camera suits my needs you can by clicking HERE.


----------



## timarp000 (Jul 19, 2013)

Another thing about the D7100 that is bugging me! Its the file sizes! I want to know how large the files are as it may eat up space on my SD Card and computer! How large are the File sizes? I would like to know the RAW file sizes. How large are they?


----------



## Benco (Jul 19, 2013)

There's a pretty good side by side comparison tool here: Side-by-side camera comparison: Digital Photography Review

Don't know who big the raw files are, the 14 bit raws on the D7000 are about 18MB so I'd expect them to be about 27MB or so on the D7100. Someone who owns that could give you a proper answer but if should be around that.


----------



## timarp000 (Jul 19, 2013)

I found an awesome deal on the web! I can get all the 3 lenses and the D7000  for $1833
I can get D7100 and the same 3 lenses for $2148

There is a $300 difference between the 2! And thats alot of money! 
The disadvantage that i found with the D7100 is that i found out that if you shoot 14bit RAW, i get only 5fps continuous shooting and the buffer is 6frames.
The D7000 can shoot 6fps 14bit RAW with a buffer of 10frames!

If i need the 6fps on the D7100 (i do) then i will have to shoot 12bit RAW. What is the difference between 12bit and 14bit RAW?


----------



## KmH (Jul 19, 2013)

2-bits, a difference of 12,288.

You will not be able to see any difference between a 12-bit Raw and a 14-bit Raw.
Bit depth is base 2 digital, so 12-bits can represent 4096 discrete tones of color per color channel. There are 3 color channels (RGB) so 4096 x 4096 x 4096 = 68,719,476,736 can be presented in a 12 bit image.

The bit depth is about how much editing headroom there is.



Understanding Bit Depth
Understanding Image Types: JPEG & TIFF
Understanding RAW Files: Why Should I Use RAW?


----------



## timarp000 (Jul 19, 2013)

KmH said:


> 2-bits.
> 
> You will not be able to see any difference between a 12-bit Raw and a 14-bit Raw.


All right! Lets say i shoot 12bit RAW and get the D7100.

There is still the D7000 with all lenses for 1.8K. The Diff. is $300. Is the D7100 worth it?

I can get a Nikon D7000 NEW for $620 and a D7100 NEW for $935


----------



## KmH (Jul 19, 2013)

Yes, the D7100 is worth it. The better auto focus module in the D7100 alone is worth the extra $300.

Concentrate on the camera features that matter the most, like which auto focus module each has.


----------



## timarp000 (Jul 19, 2013)

KmH said:


> Yes, the D7100 is worth it. The better auto focus module in the D7100 alone is worth the extra $300.
> 
> Concentrate on the camera features that matter the most, like which auto focus module each has.


What are the other advantages?


----------



## Richichi (Jul 19, 2013)

If you were upgrading from the D7000 than I would say no unless money isn't an object for you. I recommend double jumping when upgrading bodies like from a D90 to D7100 ......  If not then there is no choice imho as the D7100 is a better camera all around unless again price is a deciding factor -Buy the best you could afford is my opinion and stop worrying about comparing features for I assure you Nikon didn't step backwards when they released the D7100 2 years or so after the D7000 release.! Many great photographs were taken with cameras far less than the D7000 or D7100 so don't expect to be taking better photos -your inabilities will show clearly in 24mp


----------



## Benco (Jul 19, 2013)

The lock on the mode dial would be good, it's very easy to nudge the dial out of position on the D7000.


----------



## TruckerDave (Jul 19, 2013)

timarp000 said:


> Another thing about the D7100 that is bugging me! Its the file sizes! I want to know how large the files are as it may eat up space on my SD Card and computer! How large are the File sizes? I would like to know the RAW file sizes. How large are they?



So get more and/or bigger sd cards.


----------



## timarp000 (Jul 19, 2013)

The question is, Is 12bit RAW good? Will i see any difference in my images?


----------



## TruckerDave (Jul 19, 2013)

timarp000 said:


> What are the other advantages?



Look at the specs....if the 7100's numbers look better to you than the 7000's then get it...if not don't.


----------



## cgw (Jul 19, 2013)

Most online D7100 reviews make a point of comparing it to the D7000 feature-by-feature. Why not have a look at those?


----------



## Derrel (Jul 19, 2013)

I would suggest that you read the Thom Hogan D7100 review on his new site, dslrbodies.com


----------

